# PLEASE HELP!!??!!!



## mynameisnotimportant (Dec 9, 2003)

Hello! My doctor told me about 3 months ago that I had IBS. I went in beacuse I had previously gone to the hospital the month before, doubled over in pain. Of course, once I go to the hosptial ER, waited 2 hours to get in, etc, my stomach atrocity was completely gone. It was the strangest sensation- like it just vanished out of no where. Then, about a month after that I had the same problem for a few days, but the pain kept me up all night and day, and was recurrent. This was when i went to see the doc, who said I probably had IBS. I've had many attacks since then, but the doctor never said anything to me about IBS-C/IBS-D. I never have had diarreah or constipation before, but i think i have constipation- in the sense that I just don't go. It's gross but true- i know there's something there, but its like my bowels won't let it get out, even if i push, its like my efforts aren't doing anything. THis sound familiar to anyone? So far, I have had two types of IBS attacks- one is that I start to have back pain, and get kinda overheated then all of the sudden i am doubled over in this feeling in my insides, including my abs, under my ribs, my heart, chest, etc all feel immense pressure and its like someone is stabbing me from the inside. This lasts for about an hour, in waves of being bad to horrendous, then its like there's a release, whether its a burp, fart, or just like a balloon popped inside of me, and its gone like that. The second type is smaller, much less severe instances of the above, but for days on end. I'm ok, except for a few hours after I eat. Only once or twice have I had a situation where I vomited during these episodes. In the second situation I mentioned, its like theres constantly "bubbles" inside me, bursting and filling again, and I can actually feel "popping" inside me. Also, whenever I have these attacks, my waist area becomes visibally distended, and you can see about a 2-3 inch expansion- Its so weird. Does my explanation seem similar to anyone else's experience? If so, what do/did you do to help yourself? Also, being one to not want to explain to mom the poop issue, and having been dumb and denying it for a loooong time, how should I tell her that I think I have constipation (if my description fits yours-that is, people who have IBS-C). Lastly, I have one more issue to point out- I am alreayd very skinny, and after my IBS attacks, or even after I get poop out, I weigh significantly less- meaning 3ish pounds. I have the same weight gain right after I eat. THis sound familiar at all? THanks SO much for the help. I am desperately seeking answers, in case its not obvious!


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

FirstIf you are in any doubt about what you have, and even if you are not, you should probably seek another opinion from another GI doctor. You never know, IBS is usually diagnosed only after extensive testing for other stuff. The only thing that made me a little concerned was the vomiting, and the popping inside. And the pain sounds perhaps wrose than it should be. Did they do an upper GI? Or take X-rays when you were at the ER? They can see constipation in an x-ray if that's what you have. There are all sorts of other tests to run as well, some more invasive than others.I know its hard, but read up, and make sure your doctor is doing what he should to check you out.IBS is bad, but there are a lot worse things out there you could have.However, I have myself gone to the ER before, having passed out on the floor of my bathroom, from "nothing" but pain due to a little constipation. I can attest to the big cramping pains and the littler ones that will make you feel like your stomach hurts all the time, or at least evertime you eat, for weeks. And the waves of being warm, i get that, do you get pale too? That's essentially shock, so I've been told.If you have constipation IBS, there are many ways to treat both the constipation and the cramping. First treat the constipation. I eat a lot of fiber (start slowly adding it) but on the scale of 25 grams a day. That plus water makes you go much easier. Also, exercise will help. If you need to take something, like a laxative, I don't reccommned over the counter, as you will be sick in pain for a day. Ask your doctor to prescribe you MiraLax. Its a powder you put in water and drink and after a couple days, you will go fine and without pain. Its not as fast acting, but a whole lot less painful. Also, your doctor can prescribe you drugs like Levsin to reduce the cramps. However, with constipation IBS, reducing the cramping will make the constipation worse, that's why I say treat that one first and only use the cramp drugs when you really need them.I hope that will help you some. Keep trying everything you can find. IBS is a really terrible thing, but not once you get the hang of what is causing it in you and how to deal. Much Luck


----------



## mynameisnotimportant (Dec 9, 2003)

No, they didnt do and upper GI.....they said that my explaination seemed decisive enough- though im not convinced. And yes, I also get very very pale.....thanks for the help!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

What you describes is basically my IBS attacks exactly. I have exactly the same feelings and pain. I also vomit if the attack is particularly bad. It is truly a living hell to experience something like that. It sounds like you have IBS-C, and if this is the case, there are lots of medicines you can take, such as MiraLax, like fast lane suggested. I'd start taking fiber, too-- it's healthy for you in general, and it really helps the C. Keep posting!


----------

